# RAW of Meerkat nothing to fix ?



## MaxPower (Mar 19, 2013)

It was interesting to see what you did with my raw file of the snow leopards.
So here is another RAW file, but with nothing to fix I think.
Anyway some processing is always good 
So be creative.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/en6qoibofq2ah3c/2012-08-14%20um%2016-19-44%20%281%29.CR2


----------



## MaxPower (Mar 19, 2013)

If you dont like meerkats take the tiger instead or both.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/qea43d9sczw7nik/2012-09-16%20um%2016-44-25.CR2


----------



## niteclicks (Mar 19, 2013)

I'll play. Not much just tried to pop him out a little.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 19, 2013)

Love this topic...so much fun to see from others ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 19, 2013)

another 5mins with LR4, gave little extra film grain to it


----------



## pixelgigant (Mar 19, 2013)

thats my try ...







do you like it ?


----------



## iMagic (Mar 19, 2013)

For this one I liked to crop to portrait.


----------



## iMagic (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks MaxPower for the opportunity to play. Your 100-400L seems to be a very good copy. 

TigerTiger


----------

